# Discussion about my school from Wild type scalare angels thr



## Ed Seeley (19 Aug 2008)

***I've copied these posts from a discussion on Wild Type Angelfish from the 'Where to buy' forum as it was going very off-subject and I didn't want this discussion from the one of Wild Type angels!  If anyone else wants to see the original thread then it is here***


Mine are at school I'm afraid so it'll be a couple of weeks before I'm back there!  Will take some pictures then.  They look like the photo EO1 on the Finarama link, except the angle between snout and body isn't as severe.


----------



## Dacious (20 Aug 2008)

*Re: Wild type scalare angels*

That's cool Ed. Where do you have the fish? In a school?


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Aug 2008)

*Re: Wild type scalare angels*



			
				Dacious said:
			
		

> That's cool Ed. Where do you have the fish? In a school?



Yeah there's a mated pair in the tank in the school entrance and the spare survivor is in the tank in my class with some Steatocranus tinanti.


----------



## Dacious (20 Aug 2008)

*Re: Wild type scalare angels*

Well Ed,

That's a very cool school then!


----------



## jay (20 Aug 2008)

*Re: Wild type scalare angels*

I didn't even have a gold fish at my school. 
Good to have a planted tank in schools IMO. Help give the kids an idea of nature and maybe respecting it a bit more.
Really noticed how my nephews and niece are with nature when we go out since I had my aquarium.


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: Wild type scalare angels*



			
				Dacious said:
			
		

> Well Ed,
> 
> That's a very cool school then!





			
				jay said:
			
		

> I didn't even have a gold fish at my school.
> Good to have a planted tank in schools IMO. Help give the kids an idea of nature and maybe respecting it a bit more.
> Really noticed how my nephews and niece are with nature when we go out since I had my aquarium.



It's a very cool school.  Though my two fish tanks are the least of it.  Two other teachers have goldfish tanks, I have a Leopard Gecko in my classroom, there are Guinea pigs in most other classrooms then outisde we have a whole 'Island' of Rabbits, chickens, two Kune-Kune pigs, four pygmy goats, 1 sheep and a 3 acre wood.  We 're a very unique school!

Have a look at our website!


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: Wild type scalare angels*

one of the best schools that i have heard about by the looks of it!



> Leopard Gecko



I was thinking about setting up a viv for them the other week, aswell as a turtle, then it went onto a tortoise... How is everything looked after in the hols?


----------



## jay (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: Wild type scalare angels*

Unique??!!!

Sounds like Old MacDonald is the head teacher


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: Wild type scalare angels*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I was thinking about setting up a viv for them the other week, aswell as a turtle, then it went onto a tortoise... How is everything looked after in the hols?



It's at my house at the moment!  Usually a kid takes it home or it stays in school and the Site Manager keeps an eye on it.

For all the other animals we have an animal rota and kids volunteer to come in and take it in turns to clean them out and feed them.  They even do Christmas Day.  Can't beat that for teaching them responsibility, consequences and a ton of other things.  Shame the SATs don't test for that...


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: Wild type scalare angels*



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Unique??!!!
> 
> Sounds like Old MacDonald is the head teacher



Well I wouldn't call him that!!!!


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: Wild type scalare angels*

is this primary?


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Aug 2008)

*Re: Wild type scalare angels*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> is this primary?



Yes, and a state school.


----------



## a1Matt (21 Aug 2008)

Ed, I am glad you separated this from the other thread or I would probably not have seen it.


It is heart warming to hear that there are good state schools out there.


----------



## Luketendo (21 Aug 2008)

Strangely enough this looks like a splitting image of my angelfish, but mine's not as big, so isn't as developed.

That's weird, I got mine from MA @ Hickstead.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2008)

i couldnt of said one person from my school that would do that (or even one when i was at primary)


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Aug 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> It is heart warming to hear that there are good state schools out there.



Cheers.  There are a lot of good state schools out there; especially Primary, Junior and Infant which I know best.

It's amazing what a bit of responsibility does for kids.  The Secondary school our kids goes to says you can spot the ones from our school even years later.  They have a different approach to things.  However we then get criticism for not being as sporty as other schools!  This lot want every school and eveyr pupil to be a perfect little copy of their idea of perfection.  Gets irritating.


----------



## a1Matt (22 Aug 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is really good to hear that.  I don't have children (I hope to one day, but there is that little detail of meeting a good woman that I need to address first!) and my godson is preschool age, so my only experience is the schools I went to. On the whole they weren't very good.

I was raised on responsibilites and am grateful that my parents took the effort to do so.  As an example I remember breeding rabbits. I learnt how to care for them, I learnt about biology and genes, I learnt budgetting (the rabbit sales paid for the food and upkeep), and I learnt how work is rewarding! 

My current job is as a project manager and I learnt all the necessary skills at age 12/13 from my rabbits.  Fond memories


----------

